# January Giveaway.



## admin_old (Nov 13, 2008)

Northwest Packgoats is donating a pair of their popular orange handled hoof trimmers for the January drawing. The winner will be selected from everyone who posts a reply to this message. The deadline for entering this drawing is January 31st.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey, count me in! 

Well, not really. I'm not eligible but this is a good example of how to enter the drawing.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

well,

a second pair won't go amiss - love these trimmers!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in ... could use a new pair of those


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Heck ya. FREE STUFF GOOD. Thanks Rex.
Nate


----------



## CNPACK (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm IN! I just lost my pair of those, they work the best, I had to resort to using my other ones the other day and they dont work at all. The orange handled trimmer work the BEST out of any I have used.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Please count me in.


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in a new pair for me and my old pair would go to my daughter= done twice as fast


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Count me in, please.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Everyone else is doing it....I don't want to miss out!

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Joyce W (Jan 4, 2009)

Who doesn't like free stuff, count me in too.
Joyce W


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

They are the best out there!!

I need a couple new ones.


----------



## Azgoatpacker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sign me up.

Bob Brawdy


----------



## Ann in NH (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm... free stuff. I'm in. Ann in NH


----------



## ShuteyePackgoats (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Charlie,

If you lived here in CA you could be out trying that stuff out! We took all eleven boys out for a short weekend pack of five miles. The 6 month olds loved it the most, always trying to stay in the lead: just like teenagers, huh?

Just back from two weeks pack around in AZ ,.. had a great time and captured some oustanding photos of wildlife (even got a set of Bald Eagles). I tried several times to attach a picture but it kept saying it was "invalid".... well I was there and it for sure was valid alright,...lol

Shuteye Packgoats

[attachment=0:12jv0ug9]4Peaks.jpg[/attachment:12jv0ug9]

Post edited by Admin to add photo. 1/05/09


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Im not sure a set of Bald Eagles would be invalid..haha. Ya around Oak city we always get a bald eagle or two that comes around in the winter to feed on the jack rabbits. I've never heared of Eagles migrating, but i've only seen them in the winter. Kind of odd. 

I really like the contrast in your pic of the desert and the snowy mountains. It looks like the country around safford AZ. We fought a fire around their last summer.


----------



## larkspurfunnyfarm (Jan 6, 2009)

This would be perfect for the farm - just broke my pair  and was trying to locate the catalog to replace them. Pick me, Pick me - Please Half of the goat girls did not get their pedicure done - and with their babies running around in the barn I do not want to wait too long....


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex. count me in as I'm always misplaceing mine and another pair would up my finding them by 50%. Steve


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

They are great clippers put my name in the hat. Thanks for game.


----------



## gotgoats2 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am new to packgoats (got 2). count me in.


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Put my name in the hat  Thanks


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Good Deal - Mine are really dull!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

You can count me in! I would love to be able to get help trimming hoofs. Two people at a time trimming sounds better to me!


----------



## imported_goatdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

This sounds like a good thing. My wife was just complaining that hers were getting dull.


----------



## woodpeckerhollow (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with goingnutsmom, I inevitably need help with trimming hooves, hey where are you at if you're near Fallon we could trade off, I'll hold yours while you trim and you hold mine while I trim :lol: Yes Charlie, I trimmed Beta after we got home last week, he was his usual gentlemanly self unlike some goats I can name that are in my herd... :roll: 
My trimmers are going dull too, anyone know of someone who can sharpen them? I destroyed a pair trying to do it myself....
Count me in on the drawing..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah! I need a new pair!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Free stuff sounds good, we are learning and a pair of trimers would come in handy... have 2 semi trained saanens and 4 alpines we shall learn with the how too's together I picked them up around thanksgiving hope they become packers.
Well me and my daughter shall have fun. 
Wife still thinks I am nutty, trying to packgoat. lol


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

woodpeckerhollow said:


> My trimmers are going dull too, anyone know of someone who can sharpen them? I destroyed a pair trying to do it myself....
> Count me in on the drawing..


haven't tried this on other than Rex's trimmers but I have had good results with a standard kitchen knife sharpener or scissors sharpener.


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, count me in, could always use a second pair to keep the others from being sharpend at such close intervals.
Cindy


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

sanhestar said:


> woodpeckerhollow said:
> 
> 
> > My trimmers are going dull too, anyone know of someone who can sharpen them? I destroyed a pair trying to do it myself....
> ...


Don't use a knife sharpener. It grinds both sides of the blade and will ruin the trimmers. They should be sharpened on the "beveled" side only like scissors. That way the two halves meet flat against each other to cut effeciently.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for the info. Will use the scissor sharpener only in the future.


----------



## copper (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in tired of brush shears


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

Having just gotten back into goats, I don't have a decent set of clippers for trimming and have been wrestling wiggling hooves and dull cutters for weeds! I could sure use something like this but keep buying feeds, supps and medical needs.

Thank you for offering this give-away to the group!

Shar


----------



## unicornwy (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I need these! I've been trimming with tin snips lol


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photo Shuteye Packgoats, the farthest we animals have made it is the walk to the mailbox, but that means browsing on blackberry bushes, and exercise.
We did have bare ground, now covered with white stuff again,...and some single digit temps.
Yes, looking forward to SPRING !!!!!
But appreciating 'no mud', at the moment.
gail
NC Idaho
But ohhhhh to get out and take photos.....

Thanks for the reminder, trim feet, trim feet!


----------



## alpinegus (Dec 26, 2008)

Are we suppose to trim goats hooves?
Maybe I need some? :roll:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2009)

New to the forum. I am in!


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

Count me in !


----------



## schmelzloretta (Dec 13, 2008)

Count me in, Thank's


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

And the Winner is.............. (drum roll please)

Cryptobrian!!

Congratulations! I'll send you an email to get your mailing info.

Congratulations again!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

